# feedback on Vom HausReid



## seattleK (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi there, a first time buyer here and all the reviews about Vom HausReid has me really excited. Is there anyone in the Seattle region I could talk to and maybe meet in person? Also the breeder provides a 2 year health contract. I am not sure if that is typical or not. I can't for the life of me imagine 'returning' a dog like something I get off of Amazon. But that seems to be a checkbox to pay attention to. So, any feedback would be appreciated and do feel free to PM me if you would rather speak in private.

Cheers and TIA


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello from Portland, OR! I'm a recently buyer of a HausReid dog (H-Litter born Nov. 24th 2016) and couldn't be more happy with the pup I received. Jen was really helpful throughout the process and I told her exactly what I was looking for in a dog. She provided picture updates via email of the litter, and I believe she picked the perfect puppy for me. Sawyer (H-Litter's Hircine vom HausReid) is 4 months old today and an absolute joy to work with. He's very food driven, which makes training easy and a blast. He's very biddable, confident, friendly, strong-willed (definitely not a soft dog), and really nicely put-together. He's out of Anka vom Kirschhof and Bruno von den Maibuchen, so he's a West German Working Line and West German Show Line cross, and he's definitely not a couch potato. He settles nicely in the house but when we're out and training or hiking, he definitely has the determination, (food) drives and energy level to go, go, go. 

I think Jen has both a health and temperament guarantee, which I really appreciate. i.e. If for some reason the dog isn't a good fit for your lifestyle or something is off with the temperament, you can return the pup to her for either a replacement if one is available or a refund - I think! Don't quite quote me on that, my memory is a little hazy, but you can definitely contact her for the full details. 

If you want to know more or have any questions about my personal experience, feel free to email me at [email protected]! Another great person to contact is @Rei on this forum. She's got an 8yr old (correct me if I'm wrong, whoops, can't fully remember) HausReid dog named Trent!

If you were a tiny bit closer, I'd be more than happy to meet up in person with Sawyer - unfortunately, Seattle is a good three or so hours away from the Portland area. D:


----------



## seattleK (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks a lot @Spetzio that sure is reassuring. I will be in the Portland area (Beaverton), visiting family & Jennifer on the 6th. Time permitting, for both of us, will drop you line and could meet up.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

That's fantastic! I'm right over in Tigard/like two minutes away from Beaverton, so I'd be more than happy to meet up if we both have the time. Sawyer loves people, so I'm sure he'd be happy to meet you too.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wish they would show their body structure. Or am I overlooking these on the website somehow?


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Wish they would show their body structure. Or am I overlooking these on the website somehow?


No, they definitely only post headshots, which is a little strange, but they've never been very tech savvy from what I've gathered. I wish they would too because they've got some gorgeous dogs, but I think it's more like a lack of time to stack the dogs for a proper picture rather than some other reason. I believe all of their dams and sires can be found on either pedigree database or workingdog with multiple shots of stacks, profiles, etc.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I personally would go and see the dogs for myself instead of putting a deposit on a pup based on portraits only. I wonder why they don't post body pictures. Lack of time seems a poor excuse unless they have enough interest based on word of mouth and their (good) reputation. I would post dogs fully when I am proud of them. It is one of the biggest issues in the breed.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> I personally would go and see the dogs for myself instead of putting a deposit on a pup based on portraits only. I wonder why they don't post body pictures. Lack of time seems a poor excuse unless they have enough interest based on word of mouth and their (good) reputation. I would post dogs fully when I am proud of them. It is one of the biggest issues in the breed.


Oh yeah, that's exactly what I did and they certainly encourage visiting their dogs and chatting with about them in person. And to be honest, they do have enough interest based on word of mouth and good reputation to where they don't need to consistently update their website as such. Most litters have deposits on them before being announced on the website because people constantly call to check in - something I didn't know until I contacted Jen. Their priorities are more their dogs and their training facility/program rather than updating a website, and considering the dogs they put out, I don't mind - even if I really wish they'd post full body pictures! Maybe @Rei and I can sneak in some pro-bono shots for them?  

Please don't think I'm disagreeing! I'd love to see more stacked shots or videos of the dogs being worked. But I'd say don't necessarily judge a breeder based off of the quality of their website - not everyone is quite tech savvy, and they are a bit old school.


----------



## seattleK (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks everybody. Yes I am going to go down and visit them shortly. @wolfy dog where did you get your dog from?


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Most of the dogs do not have available pedigrees for viewing. I am not seeing OFA/PennHIP scores or mention of it, unless I missed it? 

The large number of dogs is a little concerning, but I do not know how large the facility is or how much, if any, staff is involved. I usually would look for a breeder with no more than 10 dogs, just a personal preference.

Health is a #1 priority for me, and without seeing some proof of hip and elbow testing I would not consider buying from that breeder. Remember, when looking for a breeder anyone can SAY their dogs are tested and make a pretty website, you need a little more than just their word.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

We used to have HausReid dogs at our club - they were all nice, healthy dog, excellent working ability, and good temperaments. Dogs that could go from being house-dogs, smooching with visitors, to going onto the SchH field and showing real power. I've since then seen a couple of dogs that were offspring of some of our local HausReid dogs - also nice temperament dogs and healthy. 

Their website hasn't changed much over the years, and there are often comments about how they don't look like a reputable breeder because of that bare-bones website, but as you said seattlek, their reputation speaks for themselves, and they get more than enough inquiries through word-of mouth.

There is one nine year old female in our club, bred from a locally owned HausReid bitch - super nice looking, and a fun dog to watch work, she puts so much positive energy into everything she does, from retrieves to the most enthusiastic hold and bark ever, LOL. Totally devoted to her owner - the bond is amazing.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Castlemaid said:


> We used to have HausReid dogs at our club - they were all nice, healthy dog, excellent working ability, and good temperaments. Dogs that could go from being house-dogs, smooching with visitors, to going onto the SchH field and showing real power. I've since then seen a couple of dogs that were offspring of some of our local HausReid dogs - also nice temperament dogs and healthy.
> 
> Their website hasn't changed much over the years, and there are often comments about how they don't look like a reputable breeder because of that bare-bones website, but as you said seattlek, their reputation speaks for themselves, and they get more than enough inquiries through word-of mouth.


Seconded.  

Also, @Dracovich - you didn't miss it. They don't really post much info on their website, but it can be found by checking out the OFA website, pedigree database, workingdog.eu... Though I wish the information was readily available on their website, I don't mind, having visited their facility, seen their dogs, and spoken with folks who have seen (or worked) their dogs in person. As I mentioned to wolfy, they're not really the type to keep an updated website beyond the occasional picture, but their word-of-mouth reputation more than speaks for itself.


----------



## seattleK (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks @Dracovich I was intrigued by the 'pedigree information coming soon' on most of their breeding lot. However, a quick google search pointed me to pedigree database where I see most (if not all) seem to have no common ancestors in 5 generations etc. Which is why I went out on a limb and asked for some information here, cuz they seem like a very old school place that is yet to keep pace with the times.

Also, @Castlemaid, that is a huge vote of confidence in the breeder, thanks.

Folks, this forum has been awesome, just the way people look out for each other is amazing. Thanks again.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

seattleK said:


> Thanks everybody. Yes I am going to go down and visit them shortly. @wolfy dog where did you get your dog from?


PM-ed you


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

> ... Folks, this forum has been awesome, just the way people look out for each other is amazing. Thanks again.


This!!!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> PM-ed you


Will send PM again


----------



## seattleK (Feb 23, 2017)

I visited Jennifer on Wednesday this week and spent over an hour talking about her dogs, pups and rescues. Loved it. She came across as being honest about issues like how she does not have much medical history/knowledge about the parents of the dogs she gets imported and all she has are the pedigree and rating/ofa etc info. So, e.g. did her dog's grandparent die of cancer, shoudl would only know for the dogs she has raised. I like how she took the time to talk to us and how playful yet obedient her dogs were. So this is my official +1 for Vom HausReid


----------

